# Do hedgehogs like companions



## baby12488 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was wondering if hedgehogs like companions or not? I am a new hedgehog owner, about 1 month, and a hedgehog is for sale online in my area, and I am wondering if a companion is a good idea or not. It would be two males. I have read so far they like being solitary, just wanted some other opinions, thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, they are solitary creatures. Sometimes girls will get along and enjoy having a friend. Boys usually will fight, severely injuring or even killing the other.


----------



## smoke09 (Apr 7, 2013)

just to add another question to this.. what if the 2 females are mother and daughter? i know the moms sometimes get irritated after a while and will attack them. my female surprised me with 2 babies 3 days after we got her, and i really really want to keep one without having to get another whole cage/aquarium.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mom's and daughters are usually okay together. Mom's do get tired of the babies but once she gets through to her that she is no longer going to feed her, she should be fine. I've had a few moms stay with a daughter and they go through a week or two where mom can be touchy with daughter, but after that they are fine. 

Make certain you have a big cage with two sleeping areas, two wheels and even two sets of dishes. You mention aquarium? Unless it is a huge aquarium, it won't be big enough for two of everything plus allow room for them to walk around.


----------



## smoke09 (Apr 7, 2013)

yes, ive got a 4ft long aquarium. there is a house on one side and the food in the middle ish closer to the house, and on the far right hand side ive put more aspen chips so that its deeper so she can burrow down in it. we never ended up getting a wheel yet. and then when she had babies 3 days after we got her, we just never got one still cuz i know that she will ignor the hoglets to run in the wheel.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

a 55gallon? How do you clean that/keep it ventilated? Just curious. I have one for fish and it takes two to lift it when it's empty.


----------



## smoke09 (Apr 7, 2013)

i haven't been able to clean clean it yet. i got her just over 3 weeks ago and then she had babies just 3 days after we got her, so i couldn't do a full clean while she was nursing them. she seems to be fine when i scoop out all her poop though. she had the babies in the deep aspen chips on one side and she will only go to the bathroom on the opposite side (which is VERY handy). every few days ill just take a scoop and clean up all the wood chips on the one side where shes poops, and shes great. she quills up at first but once she realizes when im doing, shes fine. just sits there and watches me, or just goes back to sleep. its awesome. 
once the babies are weaned ill have to bath the mom (and the babies?) but ill pull out all the chips and fully replace them all and wash it out with a cloth and soak up the access water with a towel. might a little pain the ass, but its worth it


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

They're are lighter alternatives to an aquarium. I worry about the ventilation in an aquarium, especially with the urea of not being changed in three weeks/the dust from wood chips. Just a thought


----------



## smoke09 (Apr 7, 2013)

The ventilation seems to be ok. I dont have a lid or anything over top of it. Its just wide open. 
I have cleaned out half off the wood chips since she has had her babies. All the chips have been changed except for the nest


----------

